# Block target repair



## groged3f7 (Nov 17, 2011)

I just used an old can of poly foam insulation under the front of target face. Filled in all holes nice. Will post update on how it works after it dries


----------



## groged3f7 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well it worked! Dried in sun for a day and target is like new! Couple dollar fix.


----------



## HockeyDad2 (Jul 12, 2010)

I did the same thing to my block. It was shot up really bad - bad enought that when i cleaned out all the shot material I was able to stick my hand through it and poke finger out the backside. Took 2 1/2 cans of foam. Works great.


----------



## teed (Apr 16, 2010)

Any update after the repair?

Is your target still stopping broad heads?


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have an early style Block, white foam sheets, layered and wrapped. I had shot out the center, and all I did was wrap around a ratchet strap, and it sucked the foam layers down TIGHT, and it was a free fix, I just used one of my older ratchet straps. Strap tail doubles as a "handle" for when it needs to be moved.


----------



## groged3f7 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep it is doing good after about 300 shots. Will need a new squirt soon. Pretty cheap fix. The only problem is keeping the straw and nozzle clear to reuse. Have used thin dowel and soaked in naptha in past


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

We still need pics


----------

